# Gun Show Finds Today



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

200 WWB 9mm in 100 round MTM plastic cases and 50 mixed 380 for $55
50 Independence Blazer 9mm for $10
50 mixed S&B and Fed 9mm for $10
New Bersa Thunder 380 mag for $30
Uncle Mikes Sling swivels with studs for $10
1" weaver style steel scope rings for $10

I didn't realize until I added it up that it came to $125 + $15 gas and $5 entry= $145

Then I bought a bag of cull carrots for $3.50 on the way home.

The ammo might be old, but's it's all shiny at a fair price for a gunshow and my backyard range won't know the difference.

I hads to justify the gas and entry fee, so I had to buy something. The factory BersaThunder mags are hard to come by and that's my BOB gun


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats on the haul, Aqua.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

well done the bersa mag threw me for a min till i read it all


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lol yer quite the looter! great prices! super haul!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice!!


----------

